# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Nguyên lý máy căn ray giá rẻ, nhà mình có cụ nào ngâm cứu không ạ.

## Tuấn

Vụ căn ray có chiều dài lớn quá khoai với các điều kiện DIY, căn bằng cước hay dây của máy cắt dây thì cũng tàm tạm, chủ yếu là nhòm bằng mắt rồi đoán đoán. Máy xịn thì giá kinh hoàng quá nên với điều kiện chế cháo thì không thể đầu tư được ợ.

Em chôm cái này trên mạng http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...43816613000766

Đọc hiểu sơ sơ, về nguyên lý thì tàm tạm, còn phần chính là điều khiển thì em tịt. Nhà mình có cụ nào rảnh ngâm cứu cái này cho ae căn ray khổ lớn thì hay quá ạ.

Nguyên lý thì vẫn là căng sợi dây cho thẳng, rồi dùng sensor đo khoảng cách các bên để đỡ khoản phải nhòm nhòm bằng kính lúp hay cái gì đấy:

----------

CKD, Gamo, Luyến, nhatson, saudau, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## secondhand

Nếu cân kểu này thì bác cần quái gì sensor, cứ lấy cái đt cùi của bác lấp cho nó cái kính macro dành cho đt, rồi đặt lên giá mà trượt, chia du xích trên màn hình đt luôn.

----------

Gamo, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## huuminhsh

cho nó thêm miếng điện khỏi mất công dòm đau mắt ^^!

----------


## Tuấn

> Nếu cân kểu này thì bác cần quái gì sensor, cứ lấy cái đt cùi của bác lấp cho nó cái kính macro dành cho đt, rồi đặt lên giá mà trượt, chia du xích trên màn hình đt luôn.


Cái này hả bác :




Vậy mà em không nghĩ ra. Làm sao vạch cho nó mấy cái đường du xích được bây giờ nhỉ ? hay là mang cái ống kính ra khắc laser ? Mà vạch vào mặt nào thì được các cụ ui ?

À vạch béng vào cái mặt đt cũng được nhỉ ? hay là in vào cái giấy dán mặt đt mấy đường ? Ô vụ ống kính này hay đấy. Em lại làm béng con plasma rồi chứ có cái ống kính này đỡ toét mắt, hì  :Smile:

----------


## secondhand

Cái kính đó đúng tôi bác, thấy nó hơi chuối nhưng được việc, nguyên bộ 1 wide, 1 tele, 1 macro có trăm mấy gì đó.
Màn hình đt thì bác dán thêm 1 miếng decal loại trong, dùng thước cập kè cạch đt kẽ hàng lên trực tiếp lên màn hình, cân xong máy thì lột bỏ decal. Kính macro lọai zoom mấy x, hoặc dùng zoom digital để tính tỉ lệ chia du xích trên màn hình.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

camera 1 cái chỉ check được xy, z chắc phải có 1 cai camera nữa

----------


## Luyến

Em nghe nó cứ thế nào ý nhể. Theo em cứ cấp cho sợi dây kia 1 nguồn 5v và thay cái sensor kia là 1 cái bóng led á chân còn lại cấp nguồn khi căn chỉnh chân đèn led chạm đèn sẽ nháy nháy thì zui mắt hơn

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## sieunhim

cái vụ này hấp dẫn nà, em thấy cái camera zoom kia có vẻ ngon bổ rẻ, nhưng đọc bài bác đồ cũ vẫn chưa hiểu. Bác nào có làm cái view cho mấy thằng cùi bắp như em học với. tks all

----------


## thuhanoi

Dùng camera e rằng không ngon đâu, người ta dùng sensor quang -khuyếch đại tín hiệu lên để phát hiện độ lệch so với tâm sensor, tín hiệu từ sensor được xử lý là tín hiệu analog chứ không phải tín hiệu số.
Ngon và đơn giản chút phải dùng 2 cái hiển vi điện tử đặt vuông góc  :Big Grin: 
Mà công nhận cụ Tuận mò ra mấy cái patent hay gớm

----------


## sieunhim

Thước đá hay cái chi chi e ko có, có độc cái đồng hồ so 0.01 nên theo cách bác namcnc chỉ khi mượn cái cục sắt đc phay chuẩn về canh, sau đó toàn quất cây nhôm hình lên canh, biết là ko chuẩn nhưng ở mức chấp nhận được vì e làm gỗ, độ sai lệch cho phép khá lớn nên ko lăn tăn lắm, miễn sao sản phẩm ra mà công làm tinh ít và khách hàng ok là lụm kẹo.

----------

